# Red-bellied black or small-eyed snake?



## NorthSouthWales (Nov 10, 2013)

Could somebody tell me whether this is a red-bellied black snake or a small-eyed snake? I'm in Northern NSW/Northern Rivers. I read they're often mistaken for one another.

20131109175658_zpsa89ad35e.mp4 Video by Ericzzzz | Photobucket

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2013)

Rbb mate probably after frogs

- - - Updated - - -

They also get trapped in there found a few dead ones in the past


----------



## Firepac (Nov 10, 2013)

Given the red colour appears on the lower lateral scales, ( which it doesn't in small eyeds) I would say RBBS.


----------



## NorthSouthWales (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. This morning that snake was gone but we found a smaller version in the pool:

20131110094745_zps66ecc1eb.mp4 Video by Ericzzzz | Photobucket

I wonder if that's a newborn baby of the first one and if it'll be able to get out of the pool without any help. The water level's pretty low atm.


----------



## Bushman (Nov 10, 2013)

It's too hard to make a call on which species it is from the footage shown imo. Although it looks superficially more like a Red-bellied Black Snake due to the red underside it could be a Small-eyed Snake.
The first specimen would not be the parent of the second specimen, as adults are considerably bigger than that. The animal that is still in the pool will probably need assistance in getting out. One of the safest ways to do this is to put a branch in the pool next to it.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 10, 2013)

parents dont hang around with the offspring


----------



## NorthSouthWales (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks, both. I've put a branch in the pool that it can easily climb up to get out. So far, it hasn't moved much yet.


----------



## Bushman (Nov 10, 2013)

You're welcome mate. Has the snake used the branch to get out yet? If not you could use a pool scoop to get it out with little danger to yourself. If it is a Red-bellied Black Snake it's not an aggressive species and since it's been in the pool for a while and it's only ~24 degrees, cloudy and overcast where you are, it probably won't move fast because it's body temp is most probably quite cool. If you're not confident doing this then just ring WIRES or SnakeCatchers.com


----------



## NorthSouthWales (Nov 10, 2013)

I did exactly that, because I didn't want it to drown or otherwise die overnight. This is what happened next:

20131110160752_zps22cdac61.mp4 Video by Ericzzzz | Photobucket

It's shaky because I zoomed in a lot. The ants gave it hell at first, but that seemed to stop after it hid under the pot. It's probably still there.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Nov 10, 2013)

I wish I could have 2 red bellies turn up at my house over 2 days.


----------



## Gusbus (Nov 10, 2013)

the red belly doesn't like the ants


----------



## Bushman (Nov 11, 2013)

Well done! 
That looks more like a Small-eyed Snake (_Cryptophis __nigrescens) _to me. 
Reasons being, the snout tapers towards the front rather than being more broad and rounded like in a Red-bellied Black Snake. Also, it looks like it has relatively small eyes compared to the large eyes of a RBB. How big were it's eyes? 
There are a few more things that make me think that it's _C. nigrescens_. Namely, the belly of the second specimen in the pool has a uniform red colouration, whereas in RBB's the belly scales are conspicuously edged with black giving it effectively black belly bands. The red colouration in RBB's is also strongest on the lower lateral scales and sides of the belly scales and becomes paler towards the centre of the belly.
I also think that the behaviour i.e movements of the rescued specimen look more like that of _C. nigrescens_ to me, as it is desperately trying to seek shelter underground and this is more typical of this species, which is nocturnal and usually found under rocks etc. thus the more pointed snout and burrowing behaviour.


----------



## NorthSouthWales (Nov 11, 2013)

The eyes of nr 2 look small to me:


----------



## Bushman (Nov 11, 2013)

The eyes look relatively small to me as well, as can be seen in those pics. I can confidently say that is definitely a Small-eyed Snake (_Cryptophis nigrescens_) due to eye size, head shape and behaviour as detailed in my previous post. 
I think that both specimens are in fact _C. nigrescens_ because if you look closely at the first specimen in the filter trap, you can see another feature that is often characteristic of this species that can be used to distinguish between them and the Red-bellied Black Snake. Namely, the posterior edge of each lateral scale in particular is paler than the anterior edge. Whereas the black scales in RBB's are more uniform tonally. I've never seen a Red-bellied Black Snake with this distinctive pale posterior edge and a dark anterior edge. Here's a link to a page where there's pics that illustrate what I'm talking about: Eastern small-eyed snake (Cryptophis nigrescens) at the Australian Reptile Online Database | AROD.com.au


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 11, 2013)

Regardless of anything, you're a champ NorthSouthWales  Nice work...great respect! Kudos!


----------



## saratoga (Nov 11, 2013)

It's definitely a Small-eyed snake. Quite clear from the head and body shape, lack of dark edging on the ventral scales, lustre of the scales and the way it is moving.


----------



## NorthSouthWales (Nov 11, 2013)

moosenoose said:


> Regardless of anything, you're a champ NorthSouthWales  Nice work...great respect! Kudos!



Thanks! 

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -

The first picture below is taken from the original camcorder video and the second one from a (bad) photo camera picture. Maybe they help.


View attachment 300381
View attachment 300380


----------



## bdav70 (Nov 11, 2013)

wow, well done letting him out
those ants though! viscious!!
Beautiful species whichever it is


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 11, 2013)

dont know why everyones saying redbelly .. clearly when its zoomed up on in the video you can see the head and body shape clearly screams small eyed

edit: just saw the most recent posts .. atleast someone said small eyed lol


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 11, 2013)

I have only just worked my way through this thread. My initial reaction to the first video (skimmer box) was RBB. You might say it "screamed" RBB to me - dark black snake, water, red lateroventral colour, hint of black edging, and a reasonable size and build. Perhaps these are some of the reasons. For us less gifted individuals, it required a closer second look.

When I got the vid to stop at the right point (after 5 re-runs... am a technological dinosaur) I reckoned Small-eyed. The red colour is restricted to the ventral scales (which have an arrow-head end shape versus lower laterals which have the scale in front over-lapping). No dark edges to ventrals. RBBs (in contrast to Small-eyed) have a ridge above the eye, both eyes are visible from directly above and the snout is squared off rather than rounded.

I also initially thought the second individual looked more like a young RBB but one glance at the eyes in that in still confirms the little one’s ID. 

Blue


----------

